# I shot a bird at 100yrds yesterday



## crazydrakes (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought that was you, after the 10th or 12th shot you finally pulled one down Congrats, what choke were you using? What size shot? :lol:


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Dang! That was you- I saw that. :SHOCKED: Helluva shot man - spit my beer out when I saw it. Figured I couldn't compete with the big shooters, so I packed up ASAP. Put my plug back in, loaded up the booze and blazed outta there double time.....across the restriced refuge area of course (much quicker)....

BD


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

You can't really even _see _duck clearly at 100 yards, so I'm sure it must have been a swan, or maybe a sandhill crane, possibly an eagle. Probably was a nice clean one pellet kill, too, and it's a shame you didn't retrieve it for the taxidermist!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Shlwego said:


> You can't really even _see _duck clearly at 100 yards, so I'm sure it must have been a swan, or maybe a sandhill crane, possibly an eagle. Probably was a nice clean one pellet kill, too, and it's a shame you didn't retrieve it for the taxidermist!


oh i retrieved it with the airboat, but i breasted it out right there so nothing to taxiderm.


----------



## cole1lc (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't forget that you were float hunting at the time!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Theres a "Golden BB" in every box!! You have to shoot the ammo to figure out which shell it is.:lol:


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Being a modest fellow "The Kid" left out the fact that he kilt that bird at 100 yards with a slingshot! YES he is that good!


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> oh i retrieved it with the airboat, but i breasted it out right there so nothing to taxiderm.


I'm surprised that there was any good meat left on that duck. 00 buck usually leaves a pretty big hole.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shlwego said:


> You can't really even _see _duck clearly at 100 yards, so I'm sure it must have been a swan, or maybe a sandhill crane, possibly an eagle...


Dang, don't waste your time with eagles and swans...they taste like **** man! Stick with spotted owls...now thar's some fine eatin' :16suspect

And I messed up...I didn't use my '.06 last time...it was my 243 with a gorilla clip. I can rattle off 'bout a dozen shots before the bird even turns his head.

Oh and by the way, I love to use some guys tree stand for duck hunting...nothing like being over their head when those woodies come swimming by a squealin' :evilsmile


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

If my dad would of seen me do that he would of wrapped his gun barrel over my head. You are a disgrace to the hunting community, you are what we rich people call a HILLBILLY! I cant even believe you would admit to all of these things......some hunter you are, and look your provoking other hunters to think this is the right thing to do. Shame on you!!


















:lol::lol: Kid, your too much!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

This thread is not at all funny. 

Trust me, coming from someone who used to duck hunt, shooting them in the air is the only way to go. I just wish that the 06 shells weren't so darn expensive, I would still be wacking and stacking em today. Stupid SK doesn't have near the accuracy.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

By the way, I forgot to mention, I have a great spot for dynamiting spring steelhead runs. Anybody care to join in the fun? Oop's meant to say harvest.


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

What caliber was the gun? My 30/30 shots pretty good with the new re-leverlation hornady's


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> oh i retrieved it with the airboat, but i breasted it out right there so nothing to taxiderm.


 
Prolly refused to call in the band so you can sell it on ebay too.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> can i get 5 pages of comments on wether or not this was sportsmanlike?:yikes:


i dont know if its sportsmenlike but i get yelled at when i bring this gun to the lead unit on opening day. whats wrong with duck hunters these days. http://www.break.com/index/biggest_shotgun_in_the_world.html :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Bet you threw the carcass in a ditch on some country road too. :evil:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Bet you threw the carcass in a ditch on some country road too. :evil:


I don't do that, but them thar teals and woodrows make great cat food. I can stack up about 30 of them little buggers in the barn and the cats feed for a few days. And them big ol' mallards...I really don't like the taste of them too well...tastes like fish. Except for the gizzards...them's a delercasy! Pop a bud or 12, and I can suck them down like nuthin! So I gut 'em, grab them gizzards, and toss the carcass to the cats. Trouble is I need about 18 gizzards to make a meal...what's the limit on them anywhooo?


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I killed a goose with a broad sword once.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

GVSUKUSH said:


> I killed a goose with a broad sword once.


Don't you mean a "female" sword? Oooops, I misunderstood...stupid hillbilly :evilsmile


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

I like to set foot hold traps in my goose spread. Let em land, then go out with a baseball bat and club em like baby seals.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

donbtanner said:


> I like to set foot hold traps in my goose spread. Let em land, then go out with a baseball bat and club em like baby seals.


Hey ya just gave me an idea for dealin' with skybusters and slob hunters, with an honest effort, in a few years we could have the gene pool depleted.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> oh i retrieved it with the airboat, but i breasted it out right there so nothing to taxiderm.


I'm _sure _you left one fully feathered wing intact, right? Or did you just eat it raw right on the spot?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

GoneFishin said:


> Hey ya just gave me an idea for dealin' with skybusters and slob hunters, with an honest effort, in a few years we could have the gene pool depleted.


Hmmmm....tiger traps in the managed corn strips :idea: That would put a whole new twist into the bingo's and which unit you chose :evilsmile


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

stinkin hilarious! I vote my favorite post of the year, with special honors going to donbtanner for the "foot hold traps and baby seals" line!!!!


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Kid, killing a bird at 100 yards is nothin, try killing a Mojo at 250


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

everlast1 said:


> Kid, killing a bird at 100 yards is nothin, try killing a Mojo at 250


its ironic that you posted that today. buddy shot a woodie this morning that did the glider thing...and i was pounding it on way down and swung to far and blasted wing off my lucky duck....lol. aweful eventful morning it was.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

everlast1 said:


> Kid, killing a bird at 100 yards is nothin, try killing a Mojo at 250


A new thought for those "slow" afternoons...mojo killin' :evilsmile But it'd be much more sporting to do it with a bow. Maybe I'll bring a bow in the canoe next time I do a bingo. Can you imagine the look on the group next to you when arrows start landing in their spread :SHOCKED::lol::SHOCKED::lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> A new thought for those "slow" afternoons...mojo killin' :evilsmile But it'd be much more sporting to do it with a bow. Maybe I'll bring a bow in the canoe next time I do a bingo. Can you imagine the look on the group next to you when arrows start landing in their spread :SHOCKED::lol::SHOCKED::lol:


i seen a couple of traditional bow hunters try it a few years back...kinda funny watching arrows flyin up in the air outa a field....they never connected but gotta givem props for trying.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Saw Tred Barta on one of his shows shoot a mallard in flight w\ a homade long bow and arrows. Check out his show somtimes on the VS. channel, its hilarious what he does and says.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

I saw those same traditional archery guys flinging arrows too, the just couldn't keep it up for long, they had to stop and argue with the crossbow crowd:evil:


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

just ducky said:


> A new thought for those "slow" afternoons...mojo killin' :evilsmile But it'd be much more sporting to do it with a bow. Maybe I'll bring a bow in the canoe next time I do a bingo. Can you imagine the look on the group next to you when arrows start landing in their spread :SHOCKED::lol::SHOCKED::lol:


 would have been even better 150 years ago. Kid " Those arrows must be Apache" duckey " no I think there sioux " Kid " you did pay them the rat hides we owed em didnt ya "


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

donbtanner said:


> Saw Tred Barta on one of his shows shoot a mallard in flight w\ a homade long bow and arrows. Check out his show somtimes on the VS. channel, its hilarious what he does and says.


Yeah but guys, we aren't talking about ducks...dem mojo's are tough suckers to kill...kinda like armor on them. Gotta aim for a wing or two, and then the sucker will just wind itself out silly :evil: Still would like to see a competition for how many mojo's per day...better add a category on those DNR cards you have to fill out at the end of the bingo hunts. But I guess they'd just fit into the "other" category, right? Like spotted owls, bald eagles, and swans.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I've seen times at the managed units where ya could stalk one spread and get your limit of Spinners.  

Hmmmh! :idea: Could be a pastime on dem blue bird duckless days. 

Mojo stalkin'.  :lol:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Would it be ethical/sportsmanlike for me to shoot another hunters mojo?


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Didn't Fred Trost (rest in peace) cover that on Practical Sportsman ?


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, but I mean, as long as it was in range, and wasn't sittin on the water?


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

donbtanner said:


> Would it be ethical/sportsmanlike for me to shoot another hunters mojo?


I get this is all in fun and all.... but in all seriousness I would be irrate if someone shot my mojo.... thats what the wedding is for....


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Nothing really to add except that those spinners never seem to come in close enough to shoot, so what loads are you guys using?

Also, we should be close to kid's requested five pages...


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> can i get 5 pages of comments on wether or not this was sportsmanlike?:yikes:


You dirty, son 

of

a




Scratch the _skybusting/pass shooting_ topic off the "flamer" thread list! Thanks KID!! :rant:

so, I guess we're down to "shooting hens" and "retrieving/returning cripples" for other hunters as our last possible flamer threads!

pace youreselves guys, 

pace yourselves 

great... and we're only 5 days into the season :rant:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

and by the way...




steel kills at 100+ yds (i have proof and witnesses!) :lol:


----------

